# .357 reloading



## jrsherm11 (Nov 5, 2008)

I am new to reloading and want to know if 7.0gn of Bullseye powder is too much for a .357 mag (GP100 6" barrel) with a 158gn XTP bullet?


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

The straight answer is: Obtain, read and adhere to the manufacturers load charts or don't reload. :numbchuck:

Stay safe


----------



## jrsherm11 (Nov 5, 2008)

Most data sheets don't include Bullseye for a bullet that big except for in .38 special brass.....357 should accept a higher charge right?


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Bullseye is probably a little fast for the .357 Magnum, except for very light bullets. What the purpose of your load? Bullseye works best for light target loads. If high velocity hunting loads are your goal, go with powders such as #2400, H110 or #296.

But, as suggested, go to a good manual first, then work up your loads.

Bob Wright


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

In many cases, not all, there are very good reasons a particular powder is not listed for a given cartridge. One reason is it may well turn your gun into a hand grenade. Bullseye is one that can do that.

If as you indicate you are new at reloading, now is not the time for you to begin generating Wildcat Loads.

Use powder and loads listed in manufacturer data and re-loading manuals or be prepared to lose body parts.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

TOF said:


> In many cases, not all, there are very good reasons a particular powder is not listed for a given cartridge. One reason is it may well turn your gun into a hand grenade. Bullseye is one that can do that.
> 
> If as you indicate you are new at reloading, now is not the time for you to begin generating Wildcat Loads.
> 
> Use powder and loads listed in manufacturer data and re-loading manuals or be prepared to lose body parts.


+1...try to adhere to the loads listed. It's no fun for the EMT's to bandage a stump where the hand used to be!:smt023


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

Handloading is for those who are willing to learn how to do it safely, enjoy learning from the manuals, are willing to be patient and do research into the best loads, and then practice the science of it rigorously. Unless you have that desire and intend to develop all of the skills needed to load safely, I quote TOF.. "Don't Reload!"

Choice and proper use of gunpowder is the most important element in handloading. With research and practice you can approximate many of the factory loads in your firearm. Nothing more is necessary for having fun and saving money on shooting. Hot loads are unpredictably dangerous, and serve at best to beat your firearm into an early grave; and at worse, put you, or a bystander there too. 

I never used Bullseye for anything larger than 38 Special. I do believe that was because none of the manuals had loadings for it in .357, or they were not effective loads. A higher charge of it in .357 brass is an invitation to disaster. Don't do it. 

Please be safe in every aspect of your handloading.


----------



## jrsherm11 (Nov 5, 2008)

I AM new to reloading, that's not a secret, the reason for my 7.0gn question is that I bought 100 rds, loaded with that amount, off a dealer and was unable to verify the recipe. I also use Bullseye but have only gone as far 6.0gn which was recommened for 158 GDHP from the speer manual. Can anyone tell me if 7.0gn is too much? I personally am learning slowly in order to be as safe as possible.....Thus the reason for my original question to get the opinion of others with more experience.

Again, the load label says:
7.0gn Bullseye
158 XTP

I reload for target and hunting.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

jrsherm11 said:


> I AM new to reloading, ... I don't need the preaching, I personally am learning slowly in order to be as safe as possible.....


If you had said that the this was the original load, you may have received different answers than the one you got. Your OP only stated you were new to handloading and then asked about the load. We were not preaching, just responding to your OP and trying to keep you from injury. If you consider that preaching, ....I don't know what to say to that. just my .02.


----------



## jrsherm11 (Nov 5, 2008)

I didn't mean to offend anyone.....Sorry. I had a guy that was helping to get me started and now I can't get ahold of him to ask questions like this. 

The loads are not factory, they are someone else's reloads that the dealer had laying around and wanted to get rid of.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

You obviously have access to a speer manual and it per your statement lists Bullseye loads for their bullets. What does it tell you about 158 grain loads? 

Check with the manufacturer of the XTP bullet or the powder to get the correct answer to your question. They will give you a low and high value. Start low.

Because you might buy some cartridges at a gun show with load data listed does not mean that load is safe. You apparently recognize that or would not have asked the question.

For what it is worth, all my manuals say 7.0 grains is to much.

I will not use that load in my GP100.

If I see someone talking about things that will injure them I will preach a bit. If you don't want straight talk answers, don't ask questions.

If you wish to load for max energy select your powder accordingly.

I would probably use Vihta Vuori N105 for max with the bullet stated.

Have fun but stay safe.


----------



## jrsherm11 (Nov 5, 2008)

The Speer manual says that 6.8gn is the maximum load for Bullseye powder but I have heard that the manuals state things low to be sure the load is safe. I guess what it all boils down to is I don't want to waste the bullets and brass, but, more importantly, I don't want to never be able to play piano again either. Is there a way to remove the bullets from a roll-crimped case without ruining it? I would rather reload the brass with 6.5gns and know that it is safe rather than go out hunting and hope I don't blow my hand off. Again, I apologize for my rash response earlier in the thread.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Inertia type bullet removal tools are readily available from most reloading supply sources. They look like a hammer. If you reload you need one.

Here is one source of a puller:
http://www.berrysmfg.com/categories/67-0.php

Here is a source for once fired brass you don't have to pull:
http://www.brassmanbrass.com/inventory-002.html

Enjoy but stay safe. :mrgreen:


----------

